
Oracle responds to wage discrimination claims by suing US Department of Labor - notlukesky
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/27/oracle_wage_discrimination/
======
jmpman
“Oracle had put in place an entire system to bring men from India over to the
US on work visas and pay them less while rejecting qualified people from
everywhere else.” - when people complain that the immigration system needs to
be fixed, I hope they’re including this in their todo list.

~~~
ViViDboarder
I believe it’s already illegal. Hence one of the suits against them.

------
breakingcups
That's the most Oracle thing I've read this month.

